# What Chinese watch are you wearing today? (February 2013)



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Weixing


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I was wearing this...

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

...and then the doorbell rang, so I unwrapped the package and started wearing this instead. Note that this is the first watch posted in this forum that actually *is* made in Germany. Tao International, I'm looking at you especially...

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely Shanghai SB1H.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


> Lovely Shanghai SB1H.
> 
> View attachment 957008


Yeah, and it *is* lovely.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Shanghai 35 jewels automatic. It was made for retired PLA officers of the General Staffs. I am not a PLA offcer.;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> Shanghai 35 jewels automatic. It was made for retired PLA officers of the General Staffs. I am not a PLA offcer.;-)


But you *are* on a General Staff?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> But you *are* on a General Staff?


Sorry, I don't follow you there. On a General Staff?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Garton flieger


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> Sorry, I don't follow you there. On a General Staff?


A lame joke, forget it.


----------



## Louis888 (Jun 3, 2012)

A few weeks back i learned that the arrival time of 2012 project watch is now March... and not having not bought a watch for many months, i was getting a case of itchy fingers....

I saw in another thread about big Chinese watches the Shanghai model T-31.. and earlier this week i decided that the T-31 was the one for me.

The taobao vendors seem to be out of stock, so i decided to see if trusthonestman could source one for me....he managed to find me one, and after a minor hiccup with the shipping company, I got it today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So to start the weekend, I've chosen the Sea-Gull ST5 out of the many many options that I now seem to have. Hard life, innit.

Anyways, the cat happened to be sleeping next to me when I was ready to take this snap. Hence his amateur modelling stint, for which he'll be paid with a good kick in the arse. Not easy being a cat, you know. Even less easy owning one. He drove us insane last night 'cos he was out (as usual, he's a night owl) and spent hours playing with a mouse or vole or something right next to our bedroom window. In the end Claudia got up to let him in on the assumption that this was some sort of cat communication for "freezing cold outside, lemme in". Anyways, there must have been some life left in the poor wee rodent, 'cos he declined the offer and continued tormenting the life out of whatever it was.

The has been some discussion as to the need for a cat flap. And we almost went for it, until I pointed out that we have the most effective predator anywhere in this alpine paradise, and we might get upset getting up in the morning to find the cat playing with a wounded deer or something on our kitchen floor.

Point was made, and cat flap idea shelved.

The voting on the 2013 Chinese forum ST5 project watch seems to have swung my way. In fact a little too far my way 'cos I like the way both the dark and light coloured dial options a going. So I'm wondering if I should sign up for a second watch. Hmm, might be a bit profligate. So what's new...

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

On this sunny Saturday, I'll be wearing my chunky red Parnis.










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Quick change into the delicious Beijing Zhufeng to impress a hardliner Swiss watch fan.

May not work immediately, but best to start the erosion as early as possible.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

This little fella...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

So, my first chinese watch is now complete. Love the blue strap . Proud to wear this a couple of days.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

So today I'm going for the Alpha Panda.

One thing I've noticed about these iPhone pictures is how remarkably well they capture the colours *exactly* as they are in real life. I think these photo cameras have come a looooooooong way these last few years. And I now usually resist the temptation to fiddle about with special effects. Not always, but usually.

Ok, I'm no Reno but I'm beginning to enjoy these daily snaps. One rule I have is only to post to WRUW threads with fresh pickies, which makes it a bit more of a challenge for me. Maybe in 7-8 years I might finally be able to take a decent pickie. Clueless at the moment, of course.

Ric


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

The first mechanical watch I owned, now quite worn but doing regular duty as my "steampunk" watch, with a Hangzhou movement:


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

A lot of business to sort out at a number of banks later today in relation to my deceased Mother's estate so a bit of K+S gilt is getting an airing to keep me on time for my appointments.


----------



## mjmac85 (Feb 3, 2013)

First watch bought last night.


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

Martin_B said:


>


What sub homage is that? Because I think I want one.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 960389


Pah! That Beijing Beihai again! Who on earth would want one of those!?

Oh who am I kidding... all of us want one. It's become a bit of a grail desire for me.

Might have to wait a bit, though.

The Capucho's don't do "wait a bit". Not in our nature.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So I start the week with the Beijing ZunDa.

Glittery, innit.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Not wearing, but carrying this today. A rare Meihualu pocket watch with a mis-printed dial. I bet you don't see it everyday. |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

wtb2612 said:


> What sub homage is that? Because I think I want one.


It's a 'chronotac' from ebay









regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Today with my Big Pilot homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice week, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Calibre_ for me today


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Weixing


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

my Winner!


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Parnis diver:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

today the Alpha Milsub:


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A solid Shanghai 7621 day/date.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Another homage for me today, the MM, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alpha* TANK _Jump Hour_ for me today.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

PAM homage, quartz movement.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

1963


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

YingChun


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Have to wear the newly arrived Beijing Submariner this evening. Oh, and wonder of wonders, my wife likes it! Woohoo!

Ric


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Big Pilot. It's a great watch 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

Sub homage for me today, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Milan


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Been wearing my Stowa today at the office, but home now. Can now indulge myself in a bit of Chinese mech, so what else but my squeaky new Beijing Liaoning.

Gonna try it on a plain black strap to see if I prefer it without the bracelet. But that may take weeks for me to gather courage 'cos we all know how inept the Capucho's are at manual labour.

Ric


----------



## Reggie35 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

My colleague has finally broken out the Seagull ST5 I picked up for him. Yay, another believer :-d.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

These VCMs look good on any strap.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So I went for the Sea-Gull 1963 reissue this morning.

Pretty, innit.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Checkmate.......Parnis rules ! ;-)*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZhuFeng


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A late 1960's or early 1970's Beijing SB-5. Still in very clean condition.|>


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

*Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today? (February 2013)*










Just got this yesterday. Quite impressed, actually. I also have a white Stowa Antea KS which I will have to photograph together with this Rodina.

One more










Στάλθηκε από το SGH-T889 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Απ: What Chinese watch are you wearing today? (February 2013)*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Chinese Mech fans,

Today I chose the Alpha Panda

Nice innit.

A few minutes after I took these snaps I saw the same dust you're looking at in all its macro glory. So I rushed off to quickly remove the strap, give the watch a quick clean, and then strap back on, another quick photo. Quick as a flash, right?

Only I didn't.

I remembered that I'd put an expensive strap onto one of the watches I'm about to Ebay out of my life (on my wife's strict orders) so I might as well sort that one out first. What we project managers call "scope creep". Now anyone who knows about the world renown Capucho manual skills just read those last sentences and left this post laughing, which is most hurtful I can tell you. Hurtful, but not unjust. I broke the fork off the end of my strap tool fifteen seconds into the operation.

So posh strap remains on the outgoing watch. Dust remains between the lugs of the Panda. And I now need to visit my watch bits 'n' pieces shop in Zürich to get a replacement fork.

I'll b1tch and moan about the bloody snow on my next post.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretending to be a pilot today ;-)


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagull M187s roman dial


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Parnis for me today. One of the the most enjoyable watches to use, IMO, of course!


























































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yingxiong


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 966250

While watching the Six Nations

My DongFeng should be back from the watch guy soon - replacement crown & some rust. Still, I guess I've had a bit of repair work done in the similar timespan I've been around


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 966263


Nihao, chaps,

The Sea-Gull 1963 reissue again. Looks good in the dark, dunnit. It's the silver in the dial wot does it.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> The Sea-Gull 1963 reissue again. Looks good in the dark, dunnit. It's the silver in the dial wot does it.
> 
> Ric


Great minds think alike, Ric |>

Have just been catching on this thread after my hol and seen your Glashütte - officially very jealous!
it wouldn't have been you who outbid me by $1 in the closing moments of the auction would it?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 959361


Nice pic, Ric. Very Zen


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA _Pilot_ for me today b-)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 966554
View attachment 966555
View attachment 966556


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 967401
View attachment 967402


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* _Radiomaster_ b-)


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My Zhufeng getting an outing today.

View attachment 967516


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


> My Zhufeng getting an outing today.
> 
> View attachment 967516


Nice.

And I'm wondering how a Zhufeng would look on a simple mesh. Although I'm not sure where I'd find one in 21mm.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 967534


View attachment 967538


Hello All,

So a nice sunny day, with heart-breakingly blue sky and eye-searing white snow.

Sea-Gull ST5 today to celebrate the weather. Been a bit of a lazy day today.

(yawn)

Ric


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought myself some Chinese "cheapies". Today one of them is on my wrist.. (Only band was changed. It's like ultra cheap so only the 24H dial is working, the other 2 are manual-non-working-dials)
View attachment 967560


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

The other dials should definitely work on a watch with that movement. You have the day of the week and the month at 0900 and 0300, respectively. Damn near every Jaragar uses that movement.


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Thrax said:


> The other dials should definitely work on a watch with that movement. You have the day of the week and the month at 0900 and 0300, respectively. Damn near every Jaragar uses that movement.


The day of the week works when pushing the button, but skips a day (pushing it when the start is on like 1 it goes to 3) and the day of the month also works when pushing the button. On my other watches everything goes automatically. But guess that's not the point on this one. Right now it is at 10th, but in 9 minutes it won't go onto 11th, it will stay on 10th for as long as I push the button. Ah well, what can I expect for that money ($20)?. (That being said, might buy a Bagelsport...)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 968453
View attachment 968454


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 968567


Hi All,

So starting the week with the Beijing Liaoning. Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, top left:









Yesterday, bottom right


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 968729


View attachment 968730


View attachment 968731


View attachment 968732


View attachment 968733


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

What the hell is it, and where do I get it?!

View attachment 968875


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 969091
View attachment 969092


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 969091
> View attachment 969092


Dave!

That's a black-dialled ZunDa!!! You beat me to it!

I'm very very impressed, matey. Apart from the bit where you beat me to it, you scouse sod. I think if you and I had been classmates as skool, they would have made sure we sat apart 'cos we would have egged each other on to all sorts of madness. After our last discussion that late evening I also made an investment or three. Hopefully they arrive tomorrow.

Love it. So, you owe us a decent write up, so get to it. Hup!

Ric

p.s. Just noticed the date complication Sea-Gull too. (wails) Is there no end to this humiliation!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Budlet


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Ric.

'The Honorable Gentleman' or ZunDa for short, is a looker for sure. Can easily see why you like/wear your silver dial so often.
Very,very, shiny polished, a magnet for marks perhaps. So now on a Darlena strap.

.....not another watch Ric. need a bigger box

noticed that the ZunDa date is so legible, makes a nice change


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Raznov said:


> The day of the week works when pushing the button, but skips a day (pushing it when the start is on like 1 it goes to 3) and the day of the month also works when pushing the button. On my other watches everything goes automatically. But guess that's not the point on this one. Right now it is at 10th, but in 9 minutes it won't go onto 11th, it will stay on 10th for as long as I push the button. Ah well, what can I expect for that money ($20)?. (That being said, might buy a Bagelsport...)


 Just checking: You do know that you should only press the pushers when the time is around the 6 O'clock mark so as not to upset the gearing. If the hour hand is in the top half of the dial and you press the date pusher it most likely won't change at midnight but will change the following midnight. 
I thought it worth mentioning, just in case.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Thanks Ric.
> 
> 'The Honorable Gentleman' or ZunDa for short, is a looker for sure. Can easily see why you like/wear your silver dial so often.
> Very,very, shiny polished, a magnet for marks perhaps. So now on a Darlena strap.
> ...


Pickie of it on the new strap, pleezeeeee.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 969685
View attachment 969687


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me, another moonphase:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 969818


View attachment 969819


View attachment 969820


View attachment 969821


View attachment 969823


Hi All,

So today I'm wearing the newly arrived Beijing ZunJue handwind. Write up added to the usual Which Beijing to buy thread started by Mr Martin Sir.

I wish I could capture this breathtaking textured dial properly.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> I wish I could capture this breathtaking textured dial properly.
> 
> Ric


Wow, what a beauty :-!
If you want some pics, just send it to me, and you'll get the pics sent back. The watch though...:think:

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

MuDan


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

Another day for the Schafer Chrono--I really love the many different ways the face can reflect light, with the monochromatic design causing one to focus on these elements:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Pickie of it on the new strap, pleezeeeee.
> 
> Ric


Well it was getting dark when I got in but here goes

View attachment 970224
View attachment 970225

the flash went off....roll on summer.....

A brown buffalo and teju shouls be here in next day or so to try 

Noticed the lume was still glowing this morning.
After waiting all day now on the wrist charging, and quickly too....not as fast as ST25 from memory. Perhaps 3 hours to charge instead of 2. How it's lost today would expect about a 2 day reserve.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Well it was getting dark when I got in but here goes
> 
> View attachment 970224
> View attachment 970225
> ...


Also wanna see the buffaloes and teju. I have a few bracelet problems (erm, three, including the white-dial ZunDa) so need some ideas. And you're already way ahead of me. Where from, by the way?

Incidentally, I am most chuffed with the ZunJue. But the other two watches that arrived with it also float my boat. Mate, that was an expensive midnight chat we had 'cos I think we must have spent well over a grand between us.

Ric


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Zuanshi mod. My skills aren't so great, but this watch was pretty beat up when it arrived from China and it at least looks better than it did before!

View attachment 970330


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

made in China
中国国表爱好者联盟
此表创作灵感来源于肖邦
View attachment 970568


View attachment 970569


View attachment 970570


View attachment 970571


View attachment 970572


View attachment 970573


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 970941
View attachment 970942


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 970987


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 970986


View attachment 970988


Good morning all,

So my new Beijing BeiHai in all it's breathtaking glory.

Ric


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

#22 since yesterday, my first Chinese watch and I absolutely love it!


























Have a great day!

Eric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MM44 "_1936_" on GETAT strap b-)


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My vintage Beijing SB5.

View attachment 971303


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

View attachment 971450
The parnis


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 966250


Love this strap


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, @jjolly
This came on a Komandirskie I bought from a private seller & I loved it so much I've since got several more in different colours - brown, black, olive green, red & blue stripes
The convenience is like a NATO without all the hardware, and with a fine strap texture (unlike a Zulu which can overwhelm more subtle dials)


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Well then @ohDark30 -- tell me where I can get one 

(I feel exactly the same way as you re:Zulus)

p.s. - my 1st Vostok is somewhere between Russia and me and I'm pumped to get it!


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

My first Shanghai A611.

Happy New Year to all on WUS!!!!
View attachment 972050


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 972077
View attachment 972082


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

memorigin tourbillon
View attachment 972089


View attachment 972088


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ntchen2 said:


> memorigin tourbillon
> 
> View attachment 972088


 VERY impressive watch, ntchen2 |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_1936_ b-)


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Today going to the footy, ajax amstersam vs. steaua bukarest, ajax is defintely a "Winner"
View attachment 972148


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 972155


Good morning fellow Chinese Mech fans.

So today I chose the black-dialled Beijing ZunDa. 

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates, good morning!

Today on the wrist, "the anvil", homage to the U-Boat Thousand of feet.


































Have a nice Thursday, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Yesterday:









today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 972235


View attachment 972236


View attachment 972237


Some more Beijing ZunDa photos...

Ric


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

the movement is hangzhou,not beijing movement.
杭州手表有限公司
this is hangzhou Watch factory web



Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 972235
> 
> 
> View attachment 972236
> ...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

ntchen2 said:


> the movement is hangzhou,not beijing movement.
> æ�.å·žæ‰‹è¡¨æœ‰é™�å&#8230;¬å�¸
> this is hangzhou Watch factory web


That's fine by me. The work of the rotor still looks nice. But if course it doesn't approach the SB18. No auto ever could. 

Thanks for the info.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Lejiu


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 973063

View attachment 973064

juisko


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 973190
View attachment 973191


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ntchen2 said:


> View attachment 973063
> 
> View attachment 973064
> 
> juisko


O_O wow

Great watch, juisko ? :think:

Fantastic |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

juisko
Is through the WUS know this brand.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MM44, again&#8230;


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning to You all!

Well, yesterday here at home, was a day of receiving watches. My son got of his girlfriend a watch, it was a gift for St. Valentine day, a simple and modest quartz watch, which for him, is now more precious than a Rolex, or a Patek Philippe. And I've received my long-awaited Jaragar, an homage to the Montblanc Timewallker.

Here are some pics of my recently acquired:


















































































































And voila, this is my new and good looking 46mm Jaragar, which so far, works perfectly and keeps very good time! Oh and the Hugo Boss "Just Different", was a gift from my wife to me.

Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

I put it on the table, a very clean Shanghai A611 made in early 1960's.|> I will wear it tomorrow for the first time since I bought it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

In flight with Parnis, automatic ;-)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Will, that's a great looking watch. Is that the 47mm version? Its on my list to grab. 

Here is the one I'm wearing today. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Today is the beginning of the week end and there will be a couple of Chines watches worn.
Starting with this one...









Tomorrow ill be a choice of a VCM; a mushroom or a Dragon ;-)
We''l have to wait and see.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 974467


Hi All,

And a happy weekend to you all.

Today I went for the Alpha Paul Newman 'cos I was missing that sweet panda face.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My absolutely beautiful Sea-Gull 55th.

View attachment 974492


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

alpha
View attachment 974495

laozi

Laozi is the name of a legendary Daoist philosopher, the alternate title of the early Chinese text better known in the West as the Daodejing, and the moniker of a deity in the pantheon of organized "religious Daoism" that arose during the later Han dynasty (25-220 CE). Laozi is the pinyin Romanization for the Chinese characters which mean "Old Master." Laozi is also known as Lao Tan ("Old Tan") in early Chinese sources (see Romanization systems for Chinese terms). The Zhuangzi is the first text to use Laozi as a personal name and to identify Laozi and Lao Tan. The earliest materials associated with Laozi are in the Zhuangzi's Inner Chapters. The Outer Chapters of that work have ten logia in which Laozi is the main figure, four of which contain direct attacks on the Confucian virtues of ren, yi, and li that are reminiscent of passages from the Daodejing and probably date from the period in which that collection was reaching some near final form. The earliest ascription of authorship of the Daodejing to Laozi is in Han Feizi and the Huainanzi, but several themes from the Laozi logia of the Zhuangzi are traceable into the Daodejing and on at least two occasions in that text Laozi counsels following dao (the Way) to possess de (virtue). Laozi became a principal figure in institutionalized religious forms of Daoism. He was often associated with many transformations and incarnations of the dao itself.
View attachment 974497


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 974546
View attachment 974547


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 974630
View attachment 974631


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today it's a day of Parnis 

View attachment 974671

View attachment 974672
View attachment 974673


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Today with my other Jaragar, the M24 Monaco homage.


















































Enjoy the weekend!
Luís M


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Off with the Alpha and on with one of my favourite fungal watches...


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Dragon King #22 on saddleleather










Eric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 7221


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

saskwatch said:


> Shanghai 7221


That one is nice looking and also interesting...any idea what 'RILI' means?


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Pawl_Buster said:


> That one is nice looking and also interesting...any idea what 'RILI' means?


rili is 日历，mean date.


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

have watch,have food. 

View attachment 975505


View attachment 975508
View attachment 975510


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 975698
View attachment 975699


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 975710


Hi World,

The Beijing ZunJue today, looking more comfortable on its interim leather strap.

Have a great Sunday.

Ric


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The Shanghai Type 114 reissue is now on an 'Oxford' pattern NATO


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijing Shuangling with a dial signed Peking China.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

The _1936_, again&#8230;


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Had a brief encounter with a Citizen last night but today is a ZhongShan day...


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

My Beijing Zhufeng
View attachment 976271


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 976891


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 976942


View attachment 976943


Good morning China Mech people,

So today I went for the Beijing Beihai. Looking all bright and icy on a bright and icy morning.

Minus 7c outside our house this morning, and this photo was taken from inside my car while I gathered the will to scrape the thick ice off the windows. Must do summat about that car port one day.

Anyways, also snapped a pickie of the SB18 movement. Once I find *the* strap to replace the stock deployment strap on the ZhuFeng, then I'll do a side by side comparison. Intrigued by monsieurxu's point that there are visible detail differences betwixt the Beihai and ZhuFeng SB18.

Have a lovely day,
Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Going to do some painting(not the artistic kind ;-)), so a toolwatch:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

I'll be wearing the blue bezel PO homage, by Parnis.










































Have a great week, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Switched out the ZhongShan for this nice Sea-Gull ST-5...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 978069


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* "_Biretro_" Jump Hour b-)


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

alpha and schafer
View attachment 978146


View attachment 978147


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 978222


Hi All,

So I start Tuesday with the Beijing Liaoning.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning fellow members!

Today I will be using this, which I think it goes well with my casual style. Big red Parnis.


























































With the approval of Tommy, of course!

Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Sanyu (3 fish)


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 978495


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

ntchen2 said:


> rili is 日历，mean date.


Thank you Sir


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My super accurate Shanghai SB1H 35 jewel auto.

View attachment 978556


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

shanghai 1120
View attachment 979110


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another classic early Shanghai watch with gear teeth(轴齿) still polished with a wood disc(木盘), and some key parts still imported.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 979382


Getting to know and love the Beijing ZunDa black-dial today. And tomorrow 'cos I'm about to go on a trip and only have this one watch with me.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

MM homage for me today, on a soft and comfortable strap "Havana", from Sectime.










































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me, the DIY again:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sea-Gull 1963 Chinese Air Force re-issue. Just got this in last night! ...and put it on green Cordura:

View attachment 979721


Gotta love the Sea-Gull ST-5 movement:

View attachment 979722


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Reggie35 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Taihang


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 980663


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Jinji 7220


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Started the day with the Parnis
View attachment 981634


And decided to end with with the Garton
View attachment 981638


If you look closely, you can see my kitten's (Alvin's) tail on this shot...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sea-Gull Dual Time


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Nolex :









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 982022


View attachment 982023


Hi All,

My Sea-Gull D100 Sun Yat-sun back from the watch mender with the crown and stem now behaving themselves.

Seems the watch mender needed to replace the stem and one or two other items somewhere in there. Oops, that would be me ignoring the problem and creating more and more damage; lesson learned. As said watch mender is in Wädenswil, just a few kilometres from Zürich, I'd hazard a guess that he must have used ETA 2824 replacement parts, just as theory says should be possible, the Sea-Gull engine in there being a clone and all that.

Anyways, I also replaced the stock matt black croc strap just a few moments ago with this 'ere Rios1931 cognac Juchten thingy. On a whim, because it didn't match the watch that I originally bought it for. So had a hunt around the watch box looking for anything that might need a lift.

And there it was, the Sun Yat-sun. And there it is. Transformed.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Sea-Gull D100 Sun Yat-sun back from the watch mender with the crown and stem now behaving themselves.
> 
> ...


Good to hear he was willing and able to mend it :-!
The strap is great, goes very well with the "100" on the second hand.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Does Invicta count ?


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

I'll be wearing this Big homage to a U-Boat, by Parnis.


















































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does Invicta count ?


If you have one with a chinese movement, sure


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

parnis and rainbow

View attachment 982178

View attachment 982177


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Parnis accompanied by a Hadley strap, ;-) a perfect match.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Gotta give this long neglected Artron a ride...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 983324
View attachment 983325


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 983332


Good morning all, and a happy weekend to the lot of yer.

So my sweet little Sea-Gull ST5 today, and in fact as it's one of only two watches I've brought with me to the family ski holiday, then you're gonna see quite a bit if it over the next week.

Perky, innit.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Endurer_ :


----------



## Tom Bolivar (Dec 26, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Perky, innit.
> 
> Ric


Love the watch your sporting, Ric! Care for a beer?!?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 983540
View attachment 983541


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

The best watch in my collection; The Dragon King...









Here are a couple of movement shots...


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

DIY my watch
View attachment 984300


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

Testing out this new strap tonight on this K&S watch.

View attachment 984422


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Always one of my favourite combos. Very affordable but I think it's a sophisticated/casual combination that punches way better than its weight class. Watch $118 at current market/strap about $30


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Tom Bolivar said:


> Love the watch your sporting, Ric! Care for a beer?!?


Stop stalking me.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 986116


Sea-Gull ST5 today. No wait, I mean the Raketa. Oh, I don't know. Don't wanna hurt the feelings of either one, so I wear both. Or neither.

Vintage watches get jealous, yer know.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 986198
View attachment 986200
View attachment 986201


A taste of Jaragar


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Taihang

View attachment 986282


View attachment 986284


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates, good afternoon!

I'm a bit late again, but I'll be wearing this one, all day long:


















































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> View attachment 986198
> View attachment 986200
> View attachment 986201
> 
> ...


Hi Will!

I like that taste very much!!

The funny thing is that, I'm about to order one of those Havanas straps to Sectime, exactly in the same color, for one of my watches.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Will!
> 
> I like that taste very much!!
> 
> ...


Hey Luis - thanks, that strap is an excellent choice my friend.:-! Sectime is on my list for great straps |>


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Not much variety for me, this and my scuba dude are all I wear anymore!










Full moon tonight!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Slipped this one on for a little wrist time...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 986381

Back on my wrist after a service


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

The M177 was shouting from the drawer. It indeed has been too long:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 986381
> 
> Back on my wrist after a service


Ooooooooooooooo.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

033/800


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Going to give this beautiful little Baoshihua a taste of wrist now that the KongQue has had a ride...

















This has to be one of the most photogenic VCMs I have


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 987236


View attachment 987237


Sea-Gull ST5 today. The sun broke through past the mountains moments after I took the panoramic.

To be fair, those mountains are called Jungfrau. Monck and The Eiger, so nothing much taller blocking the sun anywhere in Europe.

Ric


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Louis888 (Jun 3, 2012)

Started the day with a Seiko. Then just after lunch, got a whatsapp message from my local taobao agent.. my package had arrived .

Meihualu pocket watch from Jilin. Acrylic crystal, and the dial looks to be in very good condition, but case has seen better days, I'll see if i can find anyone locally to try to smarten it up. Seems to be keeping good time.

View attachment 987258


View attachment 987259


View attachment 987261


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*EYKI* 'Ventura' for me today b-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Today with the sterile Sub homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Going to give this beautiful little Baoshihua a taste of wrist now that the KongQue has had a ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is. Truly splendid.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Butterfly

View attachment 987675


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

View attachment 987744
View attachment 987746


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Beijing today:


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Beijing today:


Of course it was pictures of *your* ZhuFeng that inspired me to buy one myself, and then of course th ZunDa caught my eye. And then, and then...

I owe you one (or three) Mr Martin Sir.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Of course it was pictures of *your* ZhuFeng that inspired me to buy one myself, and then of course th ZunDa caught my eye. And then, and then...
> 
> I owe you one (or three) Mr Martin Sir.
> 
> Ric


I know I've inspired a few people here (or as I've also been called 'a dirty enabler' ;-) ) as I have been inspired here too.
I'm still longing for that BeiHai, but now also for the new thin autos they have, and that, my dear Ric, is your fault!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

I will carry another Meihualu pocket watch today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> I know I've inspired a few people here (or as I've also been called 'a dirty enabler' ;-) ) as I have been inspired here too.
> I'm still longing for that BeiHai, but now also for the new thin autos they have, and that, my dear Ric, is your fault!


That makes us *both* dirty enablers.

What new thin autos, by the way? Have I missed something? Can it be that Beijing make a watch that I have yet to buy? 

Ric


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Got the chronograph function to work again. Probably either I didn't press the start/stop button hard enough or the reset button hard enough to get it stuck that state. But it's all fine now.
View attachment 988428


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Again with my ST5..
View attachment 988487


And with Yobokies Albacore (sort of a Chinese with Japanese heart :-d)..
View attachment 988489


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

On my wrist today.
Inspiration for the Sea Gull Tourbillon project team perhaps?


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

Beijing Double Rhomb Automatic

View attachment 988509


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> That makes us *both* dirty enablers.
> 
> What new thin autos, by the way? Have I missed something? Can it be that Beijing make a watch that I have yet to buy?
> 
> Ric


I mean your beautiful ZunJue, I thought it was an auto, like the T18 auto-BeiHai version, but I checked and was mistaken. Unfortunately the T18 BeiHai is with a date, otherwise it would have kicked the manual version from the first place on the wishlist.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Today with the "Jaragar madness", more precisely my last purchase to which I did an upgrade, yesterday.


















I have changed the stock bracelet *(**pictures above)*, for this gorgeous Havana, from Sectime *(**pictures below)*.

























_(sorry for these latest photos of poor quality. I just could not stop shaking!)
_
With the seal of approval of *Tommy*, and *Benny*, of course!


















Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I feel like I'm above (上) the sea (海) today ;-)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 988726
View attachment 988727


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> I feel like I'm above (上) the sea (海) today ;-)


I've been trying to get one of these#114s from Jun Liao, but he refuses to sell me one! Says too many quality problems, which is why I ended up with the Laioning. Shall try again soon, or give up and try via TaoBao.

Ric


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> I feel like I'm above (上) the sea (海) today ;-)


not "above (上) the sea (海)",is shanghai. haha
I like the shanghai army watch.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

SS1-style Suzhou

View attachment 988781


View attachment 988779


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Wearing this PARNIS today&#8230;


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

ntchen2 said:


> not "above (上) the sea (海)",is shanghai. haha
> I like the shanghai army watch.


I know it means Shanghai, it was my attempt to make a international joke ;-)
I only have done the basic beginners course in Mandarin Chinese, so I know just a few words to play with :-d


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Torsten said:


> Beijing Double Rhomb Automatic
> 
> View attachment 988509


Yup, the 40 jewel auto; breathtaking.

The ones I've seen so far on TaoBao were a bit ragged. Shall keep looking.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 988937


So my Sea-Gull ST5 again today. So lovely I couldn't bear to come on ski holiday without it.

Effing lovely, innit. *Proudly* Chinese and a homage to nowt but itself. No one does sweet and pretty like the Chinese, and that's the most amazing learning experience I've had since I came to this forum looking for cut price homages to Swiss watches.

So once my queue of incoming watches empties (Hah! Some chance!) I'll be adding a few choice items to my VCM collection. Yeah, they're a bit small by modern fashion standards. But just look at these sweet and pretty things? Smitten, I am.

I feel TaoBao calling me... "Ric... Ric..."

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 988937
> 
> 
> So my Sea-Gull ST5 again today. So lovely I couldn't bear to come on ski holiday without it.
> ...


Beautiful watch Ric, congrats!
But let me tell you, you're completely addicted and in need of urgent rehabilitation. You already hear voices, calling for you!!

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## mrw (Oct 12, 2012)

Tao International


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Getting in the spirit of the ST5 project: Blue ST5 on mesh today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

Alpha SMP blue on black timefactors rallye


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Orange day for me, with my PO homage, by Parnis.










































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 990043
View attachment 990046
View attachment 990048


----------



## Special_K77 (Dec 1, 2012)

First post, might as well show which Chinese Watch i'm wearing today!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Same than yesterday ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 990453
View attachment 990454


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> Same than yesterday ;-)


What, no movement shot? ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> What, no movement shot? ;-)


Naughty.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 990453
> View attachment 990454


Looks bad ass on a mesh, I must say. So where you get yer meshes from?

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> What, *no movement shot?* ;-)





Ric Capucho said:


> Naughty.


They asked me the same question on a french forum !! :-d


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

